# Help: Reset Nokia 6310i Security Code



## lywyre (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi, I have forgot the Security Code of my Nokia (6310i).

Is there any way that I can reset the Code without any 3rd party software (though I don't think so, just am a bit curious).

Thank u.


----------



## herpof (Jun 1, 2006)

This address will take you to a Online Master Code Calculator. I tested it and it works.

*nfader.z-host.ru/


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks man.  this site is great and works for me too..... thanks


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 5, 2006)

yo man now even mcode software is available wich calculates any imie's mastercode if mods permit i can post it here


----------

